
DejaLu – Fast and Simple Email Client for Mac - dinhviethoa
https://www.dejalu.me/
======
iyee
The creator of Sparrow?
[https://twitter.com/mronge/status/702160883888185344](https://twitter.com/mronge/status/702160883888185344)
Then who is working on Google inbox?

------
mronge
I've been using DejaLu for my Gmail the past couple weeks and it's FAST!

Going back to Mail.app is now painful. The sync speed and search are far
superior in DejaLu.

I'm really excited to see where this app goes.

~~~
jdsimcoe
How do you get access to it?

------
nikrdc
When is this going to be available to buy/download?

